# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.gr Μembers Meeting -  Βίλια 18.1.2014

## Polyneikos

Το πρώτο meeting μελών του forum για το 2014, εγινε στο γραφικό χωριό Βίλια (ορεινό χωριό της Αττικής χτισμένο στις πλαγιές του Κιθαιρώνα)
Παρωντες ήταν ο Χρήστος 1961, ο Τόλης, ο Γιαννης Διακογιάννης,ο Γιάννης GoldenEra , o Διονύσης Beefmeup και εγω  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ο περίπατος περιλάμβανε μια βόλτα - αεροβίωση (για να ανοίξει η όρεξη) και μετά μπόλικη ζωϊκή πρωτεϊνη  :01. Razz: 











Εδω ο Γιάννης με προκάλεσε σε μια Most Muscular, με τους ψήφους να ειναι 3-1 υπέρ του  :05. Biceps:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι ωραίες φωτο ρε παιδια μέχρι πεύκο και φυση μου μύρισε , καλη παρέα και σε χωριό στη φύση τι το καλύτερο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω ξεκινάνε να μιλάνε τα ποτήρια και τα πηρούνια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία πράγματα! Μερακλίδικα! Και φυσικά ωραία παρέα  :08. Toast: 

Άντε να καθιερωθούν τέτοιες συναντήσεις μήπως μπορέσουμε και οι υπόλοιποι να συμμετέχουμε σε καμία.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ωραία περάσαμε!
Φύση, φαγητό & καλή παρέα! :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μπραβο παιδια!
Αυτα ειναι! 
Παντα τεοια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πρωτεϊνη έρεε αφθονη εντωμεταξύ   :08. Food:  :08. Food:

----------


## Levrone

αυτον με τα μουσια και τα γυαλια τον ξερατε?

΄Η τον βρηκατε και πεινουσε και τον φερατε για να φαει? :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Υδατανθρακωμένοι όλοι φούλ! Πάμε μια διπλή δικεφάλων τώρα χωρίς μπλούζες!  :05. Biceps: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στον Έλατο την ταβέρνα απέναντι έχω φάει. Το χωρίο το είχα επισκεφτεί πριν δυο χρόνια περίπου.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Λαμογια,κατω απο ακρα μυστικοτητα τα κανατε :08. Spank:

----------


## goldenera

> αυτον με τα μουσια και τα γυαλια τον ξερατε?
> 
> ΄Η τον βρηκατε και πεινουσε και τον φερατε για να φαει?



Nαι γιατρέ, τον λυπηθήκαν και του έδωσαν ένα πιάτο φαί να χορτάσει :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τι ωραίες φωτο ρε παιδια , με άνοιξε η όρεξη μόνο που τις είδα , πάντα τέτοια αυτα είναι η επισφράγιση της γνωριμίας και της φιλίας μέσα απο το φόρουμ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

> Nαι γιατρέ, τον λυπηθήκαν και του έδωσαν ένα πιάτο φαί να χορτάσει


να ταν ενα θα ταν καλα!!!!
εδω μιλαμε για μια μπανιερα παιδακια! :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Μην ανησυχείς, είμασταν όλοι γερά πηρούνια και η μπανιέρα μοιράστηκε δίκαια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και το απόλυτο γέμισμα, με hand-made γαλακτομπούρεκο από τα χερια του Goldenera  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αμαν αυτος ο goldenera με τα γλυκα...μια η σοκολατοπιτα στο Ατλας,μια αυτο τωρα :08. Turtle: Βεβαια παντα τυχαινει να τα απολαμβανει ο Πολυνεικος :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> Αμαν αυτος ο goldenera με τα γλυκα...μια η σοκολατοπιτα στο Ατλας,μια αυτο τωραΒεβαια παντα τυχαινει να τα απολαμβανει ο Πολυνεικος


Δες τον ομως, παντα αριστοκρατης! Με τα γυαλακια του, το πουκαμισακι του, το σταυρουλακι του, το μουσακι του!!!!!!

 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Τρελό παρεάκι. Μπράβο ρε παιδιά. Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## goldenera

> Δες τον ομως, παντα αριστοκρατης! Με τα γυαλακια του, το πουκαμισακι του, το σταυρουλακι του, το μουσακι του!!!!!!



Αγόοοοοοοοοορι μου εσύ....πάντα με τον καλό το λόγο :08. Turtle:

----------


## No Fear

Aυτα ειναι!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Ωραιος ο Johnnys με την γλυκαρα του.
Επρεπε να ειχαμε και κανενα video κατα την διαρκεια του μασουληματος,θα ειχε μεγαλο ενδιαφερον! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλα... χωρις πλακα το γαλακτομπουρεκο καλυτερο κ απο του κοσμικου , κ σιγουρα λιγοτερο επιβαρημενο.

Ο Διακογιαννης την ωρα του κοψιματος κοιταει δηθεν αδιαφορα τα πουλακια ασυγκινητος :08. Turtle:  , δεν εμεινε ομως τπτ ουτε για δειγμα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: .

----------


## goldenera

> Aυτα ειναι!!!
> Ωραιος ο Johnnys με την γλυκαρα του.
> Επρεπε να ειχαμε και κανενα video κατα την διαρκεια του μασουληματος,θα ειχε μεγαλο ενδιαφερον!


Αυτό φίλε δε θα ήταν ενδιφέρον, ταινία τρόμου θα ήταν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## No Fear

Tην επομενη φορα να το οργανωσετε καλυτερα! :01. Smile:

----------


## RAMBO

Αυτα ειναι  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## primordial

Όμορφα πράγματα.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Αλλά δεν φάγατε τπτ. Νηστικοί την βγάλατε???? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Bodyfit1994

Πολύ καλή επιλογή.. :01. Razz:  με την πλατεία την μικρούλα απέναντι στην καλύτερα ταβέρνα της περιοχής..!!

----------

